# Vladimir Vasiliev Seminar in Colorado



## Brad S. (Jun 30, 2003)

Vladimir Vasiliev, chief instructor of Russian Martial Art-The System, will be in Colorado for a 2-day Seminar at

Russian Martial Art of the Rockies
640 S. Sunset Street
Longmont, CO 80501
303-774-1932
www.russiansystem.com

Saturday January 31st and Sunday February 1st.

The seminar will cover all aspects of the Russian System and is open to the first 50 participants.

For more details email brad@russiansystem.com.


----------



## Brad S. (Sep 7, 2003)

This seminar has been moved back one week to February 7th and 8th.  (Due to the Superbowl of all things)


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 3, 2004)

Thought I'd bring this thread back up top since the seminar is this weekend.


----------



## Brian King (Feb 26, 2004)

George Ledyard Sensei wrote an interesting blurb on the Aikidojournal web site. He was one of four people selected to start off a new section. He chose to write about systema. It can be found here 
http://aikidojournal.ubernet.net/?id=34 

Vlad/Brad and the others who trained, let me also add my thanks! Great job my friend 

See you on the mat soon 
Friends 
Brian King


----------

